# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Waarom is bewegen gezond?

## FRANCOIS580

Bewegen en sporten is voor iedereen gezond, daar zijn we ondertussen allemaal wel van overtuigd. Maar waarom bewegen we dan zo weinig, veel te weinig eigenlijk? Zowel diëtisten als andere voedingsdeskundigen en wetenschappers raden ons toch niet zomaar aan om naast gezond te eten ook meer te bewegen? Voldoende lichaamsbeweging is nu eenmaal onmisbaar voor iedereen die zijn/haar gezond gewicht wil bereiken én behouden. Maar welke gunstige invloed heeft bewegen verder nog op onze gezondheid en ja, wat is dat eigenlijk gezond bewegen?

Lang en gezond leven is de betrachting van ons allemaal. Gezondheid hangt echter van vele factoren af. In de eerste plaats van een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding, maar dat alleen volstaat niet. Voldoende bewegen is even noodzakelijk, maar dat wordt nog te veel over het hoofd gezien. Wie het goede voornemen maakte om eindelijk meer te gaan bewegen, moet in de eerste plaats weten wat goed en gezond bewegen juist is.

Bewegingsdeskundigen zijn eensgezind. Goed en gezond bewegen en sporten is een volgehouden inspanning, dus niet één of twee dagen per week keihard enkele uren afzien, maar dagelijks bewegen gedurende minstens één half uur. Bewegen is het belangrijkst, wat je doet is dat minder. Bij gezond bewegen denken we in de eerste plaats aan sporten als wandelen, fietsen, zwemmen en joggen. Maar in je dagelijks leefpatroon en in je werkomgeving kan je beslist ook veel doen om je conditie en gezondheid te verbeteren. Laat die lift voor wat ze is en gebruik voortaan de trap, kies voor je boodschappen om de hoek niet langer voor koning auto maar ga te voet. Je zal er op erg korte tijd de positieve invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid van ondervinden.

*Forceer niets, beweeg op eigen ritme*
Om gezond, voldoende en doeltreffend te bewegen zijn volgens bewegingsconsulenten minstens 10000 stappen per dag nodig. Forceer niets, maar beweeg op je eigen ritme, dat hou je langst vol. Enkele uren keihard trainen per week heeft geen enkele zin, en doet veel meer kwaad dan goed! Heb je lange tijd niet meer gesport of was je buiten strijd als gevolg van ziekte of een heelkundige ingreep, raadpleeg dan je vertrouwde arts of fysioloog vooraleer er weer in te vliegen. Vergeet daarbij niet dat gezond bewegen steeds samengaat met een gezonde voeding en een gezond eet- en leefpatroon Gezond sporten alleen is dus niet voldoende om je conditie te verbeteren.

*Vele gezondheidsvoordelen*
Dagelijks voldoende bewegen gecombineerd met een gezonde voeding heeft uiteraard gunstige gevolgen voor je lichaamsgewicht maar er zijn zoveel meer gezondheidsvoordelen verbonden aan voldoende bewegen:

• *Zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas:* het meest zichtbare gevolg van voldoende bewegen is natuurlijk je (over) gewicht. Dankzij meer en gezond bewegen zal je lichaam meer calorieën verbranden en dat is de eerste vereiste om gezond af te slanken. Om goed te kunnen functioneren heeft je lichaam constant energie nodig en die wordt geleverd door voeding en calorieën. Mannen hebben voldoende aan 2500 calorieën per dag nodig, vrouwen kunnen het met 500 calorieën minder stellen.

• *Hoge bloeddruk:* als gevolg van bewegen en sporten zetten je bloedvaten zich meer en meer open en dat heeft niet alleen een gunstig effect op hart- en vaatziekten maar ook op je bloeddruk. Bewegen maakt je bloedvaten elastischer en dat is positief bij een hoge bloeddruk.

• *Cholesterol:* bewegen en sporten verlaagt je slechte LDL- cholesterol waardaar je concentratie aan gezonde cholesterol (HDL) stijgt en je risico op het dichtslibben van je aders daalt. Hoe intensiever je beweegt hoe gunstiger dat is voor je gezonde cholesterol.

Lees verder...

----------


## rainbow1964

*Ik zou wel meer willen bewegen maar het moet ook maar kunnen . Ik heb Fibromyalgie en Astma dus loop vooral tegen de Fibromyalgie aan door de pijn die dat geeft wordt dit heel erg lastig . Maar voor goede tips houdt ik me graag aanbevolen .*

----------

